# Can I trust my builder?



## portnaster (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi guys,
I'm unsure whether my builders telling me porkies. . . . 
I've recently had a new wooden floors laid in our renovation property. The agreement with the builder was that the joists would be changed or treated where necessary.
This work was done while I was out of the country and when I returned I realised that none of the joists has been touched. When I queried this I was told that they were all ok and didn't need any work.
I am not convinced of this. Is there any where I can go to get an independent opinion? 
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Has he given you reason not to trust him? the only way to check for you or anyone is to lift some or all of the new floors, unless access or inspection is possible from below.


----------



## portnaster (Jul 23, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Has he given you reason not to trust him? the only way to check for you or anyone is to lift some or all of the new floors, unless access or inspection is possible from below.


You can get to the joists from the storge rooms below. When the builder first came to give us a quote for the renovation work he pointed out a few joists and said he suspected they were infested with the wood boring beetle (not sure of the name) but thought the floor boards were ok and that we could cover them with a laminate floor which I was quite happy with. 
When the joiner came to lay the laminate floor he said that the boards were definately not ok and that they would need replacing which is how we've ended up with a new wood floor (at extra cost).

After the floor was laid it was creeky and bouncy. It also has a slight rise in the center. The builder said this was because the joists were old and a little mishappen. I told him I was not happy, so the joiner returned and put some wedges in the gaps between the floor and the joists and placed a huge beam across the originals for extra support. This seems to have solved the problem (apart from the rise) but hasn't done much for my confidence in the builder.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Caruncho is the word your after and if there active very appropriate, you can hear them crunching.

Sounds as if you shouldn't trust him then, presume you mean he placed a " huge beam" below to support floor, but that beams only as good as it's supports and span, no old beams are going to be flat and require a considerable amount of work to achieve a flat floor, from planing to scarfing in pieces to level.
Pre treatment of old and new wood is really necessarily, replacement depends on timber pine probably, chestnut maybe not as it has a very hard strong core.

Where do you go now, I'd try again with builder, anything in writing? treatment you should be able to still smell


----------



## portnaster (Jul 23, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Caruncho is the word your after and if there active very appropriate, you can hear them crunching.
> 
> Sounds as if you shouldn't trust him then, presume you mean he placed a " huge beam" below to support floor, but that beams only as good as it's supports and span, no old beams are going to be flat and require a considerable amount of work to achieve a flat floor, from planing to scarfing in pieces to level.
> Pre treatment of old and new wood is really necessarily, replacement depends on timber pine probably, chestnut maybe not as it has a very hard strong core.
> ...


I haven't heard any crunching although if I have I've probably put it down to geckos and mice lol!
He's admitted that he hasn't done anything to the joists or spot beams as he calls them.
We do have a contract in which it says:

"Supply and application of repairing existing wood floor ceiling in the basement, including the replacement of spot beams detriorados and treatment of
them."

I can live with the slight rise in the floor and the huge beam in the basement although it's not ideal as it lowers the ceiling in the basement considerably.

My main worry is that if he has skimped on the work we might have to pull it all up and replace in a few years time.
I just want piece of mind that this work is ok and will last.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you have something in writing, then I'd go back to him explain your concerns, especially if he hasn't treated them or new floor.

You can check beams yourself to a degree, especially treatment, look for any rot at ends, probe with a metal skewer or similar for any soft rotten areas or very heavy infestation, a better solution to bounce might have been doubling rather than another beam.

Hopefully you'll get something from him, difficult getting second independent opinions here, communities tend to be close knit, better if you can reach a compromise.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

On the renovation of my old stone house the builder replaced all the wood with new treated stuff as there was evidence of some infestation. He said it just wasn't worth the trouble of second guessing that the rest was going to be ok. As an eternal pessimist I'm glad that he did!


----------

